# What to do with a woven wrap that's too big?



## Babygirl2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi! I've just purchased my dream woven wrap, but in a size 6 extra wide because that's all I could find! I really love it, but a size 6 extra wide is just WAY to big for my petite frame (5'1; 130 lbs). I should have just passed on it, but I didn't. Any suggestions on what I could do now as this wrap is just too big for me? Cut it? Convert it? Re-sell it? : (


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

cut it  you can do tapered ends too, just make sure they look like this /_/ instead of this /_\ for better draping. You can also cut off some of the width, it will be a more even cut if you just snip an inch or so and then rip down the length and hem.


----------



## profe (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd run some of the more complicated back carries with multiple passes to make sure it really is too long. It would be a shame to chop it only to find out you need the length for the cooler carries.


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

newlywaaz said:


> cut it  you can do tapered ends too, just make sure they look like this /_/ instead of this /_\ for better draping. You can also cut off some of the width, it will be a more even cut if you just snip an inch or so and then rip down the length and hem.


plus


----------



## adelahorn3 (Apr 13, 2016)

newlywaaz said:


> cut it  you can do tapered ends too, just make sure they look like this /_/ instead of this /_\ for better draping. You can also cut off some of the width, it will be a more even cut if you just snip an inch or so and then rip down the length and hem.


I agree with you:wink:


----------

